

EA launches two games on Ubuntu Software Centre - tony_le_montana
http://www.imediamonkey.com/2012/05/13/ea-launches-two-games-on-ubuntu-software-centre/

======
zurn
I've also seen some of the games from the Humble Bundle campaigns show up
there, like Braid, World of Goo etc.

Interesting to see how many games show up here vs in the Chrome app store like
From Dust. Chrome store seems to have a mix of NaCl, WebGL and HTML5 based
games.

[http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/look-at-3d-native-
client-...](http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/look-at-3d-native-client-games-
coming.html)

